

Google programmer blew off $500K salary at startup because he's making $3M/year - romanhn
http://www.businessinsider.com/a-google-programmer-blew-off-a-500000-salary-at-startup--because-hes-already-making-3-million-every-year-2014-1#!

======
rajacombinator
Not sure what is more mind blowing, that a "startup" can offer to pay someone
500k, or that Google thinks a programmer is worth $3M. Or, that I just fell
for some click bait garbage and if the story is remotely true it must be a
senior exec, not a "programmer."

~~~
acchow
Vesting almost 3000 GSU's per year - possible if he joined early enough and is
_really_ good.

~~~
rajacombinator
The article was implying new grants.

------
bonemachine
Note that the ultimate source for this chestnut is a recruiter at JobSpring.
Whose livelihood revolves around propagating the idea the labor market is so
H-O-T-T, and that it's so impossibly hard to find developers without resorting
to outside recruiters.

So maybe the real story should be "why no one wants to talk to recruiters
anymore, no matter who they're hiring for, or how much they're offering."

------
spiderPig
The article doesn't mention his title though. This sort of pay isn't unheard
of for architects/fellows/ distinguished engineers even at msft

------
United857
Who could it possibly be? Jeff Dean?

